# SUSTANON 350 AND TRENBOLONE



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys i have sustanon 350 and trenbolone i want a do a cycle with these two..

Would this be a good choice what kind of results could i expect from these two and what dosages of each would you recommend ?

Thanks guys


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

1.5-2ml of the sustanon so 525mg-700mg sus

Tren if first time 300mg and adjust from there ifmyou feel neccesary

Expect nice lean gains with a visjble drop in body fat along with constsnt sweating and reasied body temp

As for pct think your on trt for life are you not?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Test and tren, yeah good cycle.

From what i can remember you have had plenty of experience with steroids so not sure why you are asking for advice on dosages.

Just use the minimum amount you need to make good gains from the cycle.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

energize17 said:


> 1.5-2ml of the sustanon so 525mg-700mg sus
> 
> Tren if first time 300mg and adjust from there ifmyou feel neccesary
> 
> ...


yes on trt for life i was thinking 0.7 mg of sus 350 every three days giving me around 500 mg a week and 1ml of tren once a a week would this be fine ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Test and tren, yeah good cycle.
> 
> From what i can remember you have had plenty of experience with steroids so not sure why you are asking for advice on dosages.
> 
> Just use the minimum amount you need to make good gains from the cycle.


Yes mars plenty of experience in not knowing what i was doing thats why im asking for advice


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

big vin said:


> Yes mars plenty of experience in not knowing what i was doing thats why im asking for advice


Have you used tren before? is it tren enan? what sort of doses of test have you been using on previous cycles?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Have you used tren before? is it tren enan? what sort of doses of test have you been using on previous cycles?[/quote
> 
> I have only done one course in the last 3 years that was about 9 months ago and it was 500mg a week of test e , prioor to that mainly did courses of sus250 and decca 500mg a week
> 
> ...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

big vin said:


> Yep that PC tritren is gtg.
> 
> If you want to shoot twice weekly i would do 1ml of the sust and 1ml of the tritren in the same barrel and shoot it twice weekly, so basically you'll get 700mg of test and 300mg of tren.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

big vin said:


> ok thanks by the way this is the sustanon i have got


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Never had a problem with tren, ran it up to 800mg with no real sides and great results, so personally id say 300mg is as low as youd really want to go with any compound. But then i have been wrong before,


----------

